# Meldahl & Markland Saugers and Wipers



## GoneFishin75 (May 14, 2012)

Anyone have an update? I heard they're now trickling in.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

I sure hope so. I will be out there this week. I will let ya know.


----------



## GoneFishin75 (May 14, 2012)

Buzzy said:


> I sure hope so. I will be out there this week. I will let ya know.


Cool, thanks. I hope you slay em! I may give it a try next week.


----------



## GoneFishin75 (May 14, 2012)

Buzzy said:


> I sure hope so. I will be out there this week. I will let ya know.


Hey Buzzy! 2 of my friends caught around 30 last Saturday from a boat at Meldahl. Were you able to get out? I was planning on going this Sunday but the river is supposed to swell close to 10 feet so I'll to try another day :-(


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

went out twice. Once with my dad we jigged for 6 hours without a bite. Using minnows. Water was ripping and fast. We went up and caught some shad the another day and still didnt get a bit on shad or minnows. Tough days


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

GoneFishin75 said:


> Hey Buzzy! 2 of my friends caught around 30 last Saturday from a boat at Meldahl. Were you able to get out? I was planning on going this Sunday but the river is supposed to swell close to 10 feet so I'll to try another day :-(


Id say that's because for some ooooooooooooodddddd reason the idiots at the dam (lockmaster perhaps?) decided that they would give folks a "don't have to follow the rules" card for that weekend. I was told by some this past Tuesday that all weekend folks were in the lock approach slaying sauger on the wall. Some of the same guys showed up Monday and Tuesday (the day I was there) and as soon as they went past the end of the long lock wall they started blowing the horns and yelling at them. As I started to tell them that the rules were they couldn't go past the end of the wall they told me that there were close to 20 boats Saturday and sunday that fished the wall which was confirmed by two other boats. That kinda stuff pisses me. Either enforce them all the time or don't. I do wish that we were allowed back in there again as I personally think its the folks at meldahl being ass holes BUT to let folks fish in the lock approach for an entire weekend and not say a word and then yell at those same ppl on Monday is bullshit..... Im about tired of going down there. I was also there Wednesday and the river was on the rise hard. We were fishing well below the wall and I hear the siren and one of the dam employees yelling at me on the bullhorn that I needed to move. I knew there was a barge coming but it was Waaaaaaaaaay down river still and just coming around the bend. I did what I had to do pulled lines up and idled to bear creek. my partner and I fished for nearly 10 minutes before the front of the barge got even with bear creek. I understand moving in plenty of time but dammit those guys have turned into the biggest assholes and I cant stand it. They have taken the best fishing away from us already and are assholes about letting us fish the shitty areas that were still allowed to fish............ I tried to work with the corps of engineers on this last year for hours on the phone and finally got our fishing rights back from the long lock wall downstream but they are making it hard to even fish that. Trust me when I say this, those guys have it in for the fisherman. It was proven when my partner and I were the only boat down there and they ran us off while the barge was just rounding the turn up river. well, mission accomplished pricks, another one is going to be run off for good. Add another on to the list that you have taken fun from.


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

by the way, I didn't do worth a crap either day I was there. 3 fish total for 2 days of fishing.


----------



## GoneFishin75 (May 14, 2012)

Man o man I HATE to hear that! Well I won't be taking my boat there again. It's a darn shame that our hard earned tax dollars are supporting another group of pricks (the ones that are actually being pricks). Hopefully the KY side will be completed soon and we can enjoy some really good sauger and wiper fishing from the pier.


----------



## marv (Nov 18, 2004)

Well then, fish the weekends.


----------



## ManitouDan (Nov 14, 2011)

I dont get the rules down at greenup , it seems to me it would be safer to be setting along the last 50 feet of the inside of the wall on the Ky side than setting at the end of the bullnose . Is that the same scenario up at meldahl ?


----------



## GoneFishin75 (May 14, 2012)

marv said:


> Well then, fish the weekends.


Unfortunately depending on the lock master they'll run you away on the weekends as well :-(


----------



## GoneFishin75 (May 14, 2012)

ManitouDan said:


> I dont get the rules down at greenup , it seems to me it would be safer to be setting along the last 50 feet of the inside of the wall on the Ky side than setting at the end of the bullnose . Is that the same scenario up at meldahl ?


They have the inside of the wall near the edge buoyed off from the OH to the KY side so you can't even get close to the hydros. So we're stuck with garbage areas to fish from in a boat.


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

marv said:


> Well then, fish the weekends.


no sense in being a smart ass.............. if you really think this means you can go there on weekends and fish the wall you got another thing coming........ Those folks got lucky that weekend. Gave them a taste of what Fishing down there USED TO BE LIKE. Ive been down there a bunch and this proves that the fish are on that wall. its funny how for two days folks smashed fish but no other good fishing reports on days they run you off.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

I agree. My dad, brother and I fished there all the time in november and december listening to Bengals games on the radio. The weekend Corey Dillon broke the single game rushing record we were out catching sauger. We slammed them too. 
I even remember guys walking on the KY side of the dam and casting off then walking back down to the beach.
It will be finished sometime and everyone who gave up on the spot will be S.O.L.


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

Enforcement and operation of the locks and the "no fish zone" depends on the individual lock operators, and their "habits". Sleepin, eatin, watchin/listenin to the game,etc etc. Thats why you hafta pull the chain/alarm ,or radio them,to lock thru.
Overall the real stink happens when them Knuckleheads make a nuisance of them selves, and don't leave when a barge comes.THE CAPTAINS ARE IN DIRECT CONTACT WITH THE LOCKS AND HUNTINGTON OFFICE ANYTIME THEY WANT! Most don't want to even break stride when approaching . So if he hasta backoff for 1 minute he gets pissed. And "da $hit rolls downhill". And regardless of what anybody has "heard" or "read", fishing access is way down the list of priorities for the Corp of Engineers.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

^^Fine, Cite the violators instead of punishing the masses.

The entire "fishing the Meldahl pool" situation has gone to hell.

You can't fish in the lock approaches, can't go up the outside past the end of the lock wall, can't fish up close on the Kentucky side. Can't fish within 500 feet of the discharge areas of Moscow power plant, and don't even think of fishing the Beckjord Power Plant or anchoring within 500 feet of it.

How I yearn for the old days!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bsmith (Mar 26, 2010)

BMustang said:


> ^^Fine, Cite the violators instead of punishing the masses.
> 
> The entire "fishing the Meldahl pool" situation has gone to hell.
> 
> ...


Really? They're running people out of Beckjord now? I haven't been there in about a year but I used to fish that area occasionally. I've never been told to leave. What changed?


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

bsmith said:


> Really? They're running people out of Beckjord now? I haven't been there in about a year but I used to fish that area occasionally. I've never been told to leave. What changed?


Just a guess but I would say the reason we are being ran off of these spots is because of...National Security..thats just a guess but with the way the world is now, it is probably a security issue.


----------



## fieldstream13 (May 20, 2014)

BMustang said:


> ^^Fine, Cite the violators instead of punishing the masses.
> 
> The entire "fishing the Meldahl pool" situation has gone to hell.
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure they decomissioned the Beckjord units so that should mean no hot water. Used to be unreal down there. But just like lots of the coal plants in this nation..I think that one is done.


----------

